# Cape Henlopen Flats Report



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I fished the Cape Henlopen Flats(next to the pier) instead of IRI(Too early in the year for me0from 3pm-9pm.I caught a 12",14",17",and a 22" 4lb Flounders on minnows/squid on a Carolina(Fish Finder)rig and I caught some on a Bucktail/Squid Strip.Most fish were almost right next to the beach;WHAT A GOOD DAY OF FISHIN!  I also lost 2 other Flounder that were bigger than 18".


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

How do you know they were bigger then 18? did you loose them cause you were trying to measure it before you landed it?   

Just giving ya a hard time, sounds like a good trip to me.....might try some of that action this weekend....we'll see its still early.

Tiny


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Where?*

Where is Cape Henlopen?


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Delaware, im sure someone can give you directions better then I can, being that I have never been there.

Tiny


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Sniper,*

it's in the hot spots....Tightlines

*http://pierandsurf.com/faq/hotspots/de/capehenlopenpier.shtml*


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Thanks Hat80*

The woman wants some flounder so I guess I have to go where they are.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

I need to give it a try myself, an it's 20 miles closer than OC taking 404. Just parallel to D.C geographically.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Hey Sniper, long time no see, Let me know when are you trying to head over there, the closes I have got is rehobot beach or something like that, if it don't work try IRI or surf fishing. Check your PM


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jeff,

Fished IRI and CHL Sunday AM. Lots of sharks and some small flounders were being caught when I got there after fishing IRI 2-8 AM. Ranger told me a guy caught a 26" flounder the day before and that the waders were killing the stripers during the low tide.

IRI had quite a few large stripers caught - 30 and 33" during the cloak of darkness (best time in my book) . A couple of blues were caught too. Surprise of the day was all the people catching blackfish (tog) that were all undersized - yet they all made it to the cooler. No one caught a LEGAL sized TOG the whole time I fished the South side...

Let the poaching begin...

The inlet was lit up all night long with so many tourons using bright lights it looked like Las Vegas at night. With all those lights around - and shining in your eyes - it made it tough to keep your night vision and concentrate on working lures at night. One guy even had one of those 3 millions candle power lights and was shining it all over the place...

Maybe it's time to try another place...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

IRI is good but I'm waitin for special dinner guests to show up;though its hard work to get them to take a pice of Peeler Crab.But I'm happy just to catch anything worth bringing to the table.I also catch them Flatfish at IRI but its too early for that wait until the Hot and Humid Trend(doldrums) set in.Belive it or not I even hit beach trafic goin east before the Bay Bridge on Sunday at 12pm took me an hour just to get to Rt 404.Our world sure is getting overpopulated but thats ok I can deal with it.


----------

